# Port Forwarding on Belkin F5D7230-4



## pistonsfreak

I am trying to forward ports to my Xbox 360. For the Inbound Ports and Private Ports I have to put in 88 and the Type is UDP. The thing is I get this error message: "The public port cannot be 88. Because it will have a collision with the wireless router web service". How do I fix this? I need this port to forward for the 360 because it is the communication port. To forward ports for a 360 you need the ports 88 UPD, and 3074 TCP/UPD. Here is where I got the info on how to forward it from http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D7230-4/Xbox_Live_360.htm Where is says Add on the screenshot at the bottom of the link i just posted do i have to add something?


----------



## RipCity32

good questions there i have no idea anyone else please?


----------



## pistonsfreak

i found out that 88 is being used by Belkins internal webserver so can i change that number?


----------



## johnwill

What does Belkin say?


----------



## Snappel328

I'm getting this exact same problem. Anyone care to post the solution?


----------



## johnwill

Why not just disable the remote administration on the Belkin router? Do you really want people on the Internet having access to your router's setup?


----------



## Snappel328

Remote Administration?

I'm just trying to open port 88 on the router. I don't see how other people on the internet can have access to my router by just trying to disable the wireless signal in order to open the port I need.


----------



## johnwill

If you attempt to browse to your IP address from a remote location on the Internet and you get a router login page, you have the router's remote administration feature enabled. This is a huge security hole!


----------



## Snappel328

But I'm not trying to log in from a remote location.

My Xbox 360 is 2 feet away from my router! lol


----------



## johnwill

Here's the port forwarding instructions for XBOX Live: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D7231-4/Xbox_Live_360.htm


----------



## Snappel328

Except it makes me open port 88.

The router doesn't let me do that. That's what this topic's all about!


----------



## johnwill

I'd ask Belkin about that, I don't have one to look at, and I can't imagine them restricting a port like that. I checked my D-Link, Actiontec, and SMC routers, and I have no problem opening port 88.


----------



## Sperminator

I had the same problem here. I have sent a mail to Belkin support and they said that in stead of open port 88, you can open port 87 to 89 UDP. This also opens port 88. (also port 3074 UDP and TCP but this is not the problem) I had tried this yesterday and I've disabled my firewall on the router and it seems to be better on the X-box but not all the time. Maybe I need to do more things but it's better than nothing.


----------



## johnwill

That's really odd. :4-dontkno


----------



## Sperminator

Sperminator said:


> I had the same problem here. I have sent a mail to Belkin support and they said that in stead of open port 88, you can open port 87 to 89 UDP. This also opens port 88. (also port 3074 UDP and TCP but this is not the problem) I had tried this yesterday and I've disabled my firewall on the router and it seems to be better on the X-box but not all the time. Maybe I need to do more things but it's better than nothing.



I'd tried it yesterday with the game call of duty 3 on the X-box 360. You can see here your connection quality. 80% of the servers I see know are accessable. I've played yesterday in the evening from 18:00 till 23:00 o'clock and this was the first time I had no lag.. Super!! The other 20% of the servers are also accessable but the quality ain't good. Tonight I'm gonna try to enable my firewall again and see if this have any effect. 

But in the end to open up port 87 to 89, it worked for me..


----------



## hbchilln

I have this same problem but I'm using an SMC router 7004ABR.

I'm trying to get an open NAT for Xbox Live but when I try to forward port 88, I get the following message:

"Public port number cannot be 88 because it will have a collision with the home gateway web service."

Please help! Thanks


----------



## johnwill

Make sure remote administration is disabled.


----------



## Roidy

I had the same problem strict NAT on XBOX360 and unable to connect to a lot of games, tried to forward port 88 router wont have it unable to forward public port yadda yadda..... So forwarded 87-89 now works a treat open NAT and no problems connecting to games.


----------



## dav675

I have a belkin fd57231-4. I have the same problem with strict NAT settings. I tried forwarding UDP ports 87-89 to my fixed ip along with TCP/UDP port 3074.
I still get strict nat settings. Upnp has never worked properly in this router for me does anyone else know what i can try?

I also tried setting it as a DMZ with forwarding enabled and disabled and blocking port 88 to the routers own ip. no combination seems to get it going.


----------



## Crispies

you must enable UPnP and open ports 87-89 and 3074 udp and 3074 tcp
also make sure u have a static ip address if u dont know how to do this try looking here http://portforward.com/


----------



## johnwill

Finally, make sure you're running the most current version of the firmware on the router.


----------



## HC_Michael

I tried to open my ports and i changed the 88-88 in 87-89 and it still doesn't work, my xbox 360 still says NAT type: moderate

I tried about everything, I think Belkin routers aren't just that good with Xbox Live


----------



## HC_Michael

Ooh I actually just found the problem, the ip adress from my xbox changed it's last number from 2 (yesterday) in 3 (today)

very weird


----------



## johnwill

I'm going to close this one. If you have an issue, you need to post your own thread, not tag onto another user's issue.


----------

